# pecan pie ideas



## cookie mama (Mar 6, 2005)

I would like to strike a ballance of corn syrup, as in a pecan pie, adding fruit and liquor to it. I have not decided how I am doing this but I need to know if an addition of tapioca will be needed for the natural juices of the added fresh fruit.
Any suggestions?
Thanks


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

I would think that if you added fresh or frozen fruit to a pecan pie, it would end up being more of a fruit pie with pecans in it....which may or may not be good.

What about adding dried fruit to your pecan pies, like figs, apricots, raisins, glaceed orange peel, etc. It will give an extra zip to your pie and you won't have to worry about additional thickeners.


----------



## cookie mama (Mar 6, 2005)

HI Chefpeon,
I quite agree with your suggestions. I love dried fruit and may decide to add dried fig. I only made a pecan pie once and with great success. I struck a balance between light and dark corn syrup. I did not want it too strong so I used 3/4 measurment of light and 1/4 measurement dark corn syrup. I think this balance might work just as well with fig added. I would think if I use a more delicate flavor fruit I should just use light corn syrup.


Thank you for your suggestions.


----------



## eeyore (Nov 26, 2000)

The southerner in me wants to say: "Dont mess with pecan pie!" "It's good like it is, no fruit needed" 

I guess though, nothing ventured--nothing gained. Fig would be interesting, cant really imagine it. Are we talking alot of fruit or just a hint?

What kind of sugar are you using? pure cane, light brown, or dark brown?

If you use only light corn syrup, I would definately use dark brown sugar. Pecan pie needs the mollasses to really be good. I think that the flavor would complement fig well anyway. (Not that this is an endorsement of adding fruit to pecan pie)

well, let us know what happens.
eeyore


----------



## foodnfoto (Jan 1, 2001)

One take on pecan pie is to add 1 large baked sweet potato to the mix. Don't mash it up, just cut it into small pieces and mix with the pecans, then cover with the custard mix. Maker's Mark is my favorite liquor to add, thought Irish Whiskey is good too.

These versions have always been met with rave reviews. 

BTW, I must agree with Eeyore's southern sensitivities-"don't mess with pecan pie!" Not too much at least.


----------

